# انواع الناس اللى مروا بحياتك



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

بسم اللة القوى 

بقلمى مش منقول 

فكرت 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 


انى استمتع معاكم 


بمتعة انواع الشخصيات التى مرت بحياتك 



فى كل مشاركة 

نوع واحد من البشر 

للتركيز 


ويمكنكم المشاركة باكثر من مرة 



موضوع عام 

اتمنى استمتع بمشاركاتكم الجميلة فية 


لو 


حبيتم 


تشاركوا 


حد يندة دونا وروك 

بنقول موضوع جديد 

وانا متراقبة 24 حرف 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

مر عليا 
كتير اذكياء 

وغالبا التعامل مع الاذكياء 
يكون ممتع 

لانك لا تحتاج شروحات كثيرة لتُفهم من امامك قصدك 

لكن 

زعلهم صعب لانهم سيشرحوك بمنتهى الذكاء 
وبعبارات بليغة 

قد لا يصل مستوى ذكائك للجودة للرد عليها 


لكن بصفة عامة معاملة الاذكياء متعة متجددة


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

انواع الناس اللي مروا بحياتي

بصي انا مروا بحياتي انواع كتيره اوي 

بس هقولك اهمهم 

الناس اللي بتبيع بسرعه يعني مهما تعملي معاهم يبعوكي في اول محطه

دي اغلب النوعيات اللي صادفتهم في حياتي ههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انواع الناس اللي مروا بحياتي​
> 
> بصي انا مروا بحياتي انواع كتيره اوي ​
> بس هقولك اهمهم ​
> ...





:download:

مش هتصدقى روزى 

عمرك بجد اطول من عمرى 

(طبعا لانك بنصف عمرى ههههههههههههههه)

كنت لسة هكتب عن النوعية دى 
لانها مرت عليا بس مش كتير 


لكن 
موجودة كتير فعلا 

دول 
ما يستهلوش الوقت اللى ضاع فعلا ضاع معاهم


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مش هتصدقى روزى
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يديكي طولت العمر يا قمر

وفعلا معاكي حق ده وقت ضاع علي الفاضي فعلا

وفي كمان انواع من الناس اللي بتحب اللف والدوران يعني تبقي صريحه جدا معاهم وهما يتفننوا في انهم يمثلوا ويخترعوا مواضيع وافلام هههههههههه

طيب ليه ماتخليك صريح وتقول الكلام مباشر ليه اللف والدوران​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يديكي طولت العمر يا قمر​
> وفعلا معاكي حق ده وقت ضاع علي الفاضي فعلا​
> وفي كمان انواع من الناس اللي بتحب اللف والدوران يعني تبقي صريحه جدا معاهم وهما يتفننوا في انهم يمثلوا ويخترعوا مواضيع وافلام هههههههههه​
> طيب ليه ماتخليك صريح وتقول الكلام مباشر ليه اللف والدوران​






:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى كدة مستقصدانى 

فية تناسخ ارواح تم هنا 

برضة 
كنت لسة هاكتب عن دول 


بس يا روزى انا مشكلتى بالعكس 

يعنى من كتر ما انا صريحة وواضحة 

البعض بيفتكر 
انى بلف وادور تخيلى 

انا بسميها صدمة الحقيقة 

حلى لى مشكلتى بقى 

 روزى اعمل اية


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههه دي مش مشكله المشكله عند الطرف التاني اللي مش بيعرف يميز الصدق من اللف والدوران

انما خليكي زي ما انتي قولي الصراحه وكل واحد يفهم اللي عايز يفهمه

انا بعمل كده وماشيه علي النظام ده اهم شئ اقول الحقيقه مهما حصلت ومهما اللي قدامي هيفهمها بأي شكل مش يهمني

المهم اني قولت الحقيقه​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه دي مش مشكله المشكله عند الطرف التاني اللي مش بيعرف يميز الصدق من اللف والدوران​
> انما خليكي زي ما انتي قولي الصراحه وكل واحد يفهم اللي عايز يفهمه​
> انا بعمل كده وماشيه علي النظام ده اهم شئ اقول الحقيقه مهما حصلت ومهما اللي قدامي هيفهمها بأي شكل مش يهمني​
> 
> المهم اني قولت الحقيقه​





:download:

اشكرك يا رب 
ان المنتدى فية روزى 


واحدة صحيح بس روزى 

رد روعة اية الجمال دة 
بجد 

مش مجاملة


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اشكرك يا رب
> ان المنتدى فية روزى
> ...


 

ميرسي  يا قمر

ده من زوقك بس​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

مر عليا 
ناس مرحة 

تضّحك الصخر 
وتاخد الامور ببساطة 

وتحب معاهم الصحبة والرحلة والقعدة 

لكن 

تعلمت انهم يحملون فى داخلهم 
الم يفوق احتمال البشر 

ولا اعلم لماذا

ابحث فى كل انسان مرح 

عن عمق 
اجدة دائما يخالف مظهرة الخارجى


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2010)

أنواع الناس كثيره

والناس يصفونهم بالمعادن ( ذهب وفضه ونحاس وحديد وصفيح ) 

لذا يقولون الناس معادن


 و لا يهم من مروا فى حياتى أو من أتعامل معهم

المهم من يقف معى فى وقت الشده أو الضيق


شكرا جدا موضوع فكرته رائعه جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

مروا عليا ناس يميلوا للحزن دايما

مش عارفه ليه كده وكنت دايما احاول اخفف عنهم

لكن كأني مش بعمل اي حاجه هههههههههههه

الحزن مسيطر بدرجه كبيره اوي وواخد نصيب كبير في حياتهم

ربنا يفرحهم يارب دي امنيتي​


----------



## besm alslib (13 أغسطس 2010)

*انا كمان مر علي ناس كتير *

*مش عارفه بس بحس ان كل الناس اللي عرفتهم بحياتي بيحملو اسلوب وصفات مختلفه عن بعض*

*بس هبتدي بنوع من الناس بنظري هو فعلا مشكله *


*الناس مزدوجة الشخصيه *

*وهي الناس اللي تكون بتحب شي معين دلوقت وبعد يوم او تنين تلاقيهم بيكرهو الشي اللي حبوه قبل كده*

*او تلاقيهم رايقين ومن احلى ما يكون وبلحظه وحده بدون مقدمات قلبو وبقو عصبيين وزعلانين من غير اسباب *

*النوع ده من الناس التعامل معاهم من اصعب ما يكون وصعب ارضائهم ان لم يكن مستحيل*

*لان هما نفسهم مش عارفين لا بيحبو ايه ولا عايزين ايه ده غير ان كلامهم كل شويه بيكون شكل *

*وكل شويه تفكيرهم شكل وبشرط بشكل متناقض جدا *

* بس المصيبه الحقيقيه لما تكون مضطر للتعامل معاهم *



*موضوعك حلو كتير كالعاده وعجبني كتير واكيد هتابع فيه *


*تسلم ايديكي على الموضوع المميز *
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أنواع الناس كثيره​
> والناس يصفونهم بالمعادن ( ذهب وفضه ونحاس وحديد وصفيح ) ​
> لذا يقولون الناس معادن​
> 
> ...


 


:download:


اللة على الروعة 




و لا يهم من مروا فى حياتى أو من أتعامل معهم​ 
*المهم من يقف معى فى وقت الشده أو الضيق*


​ 
فى منتهى الجمال عبارتك الرائعة دى 


ابتديت احب الموضوع 
من روعة المشاركات العميقة اللى فية 

بمنتهى الجمال رايك ملاك المنتدى ا النهيسى


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مروا عليا ناس يميلوا للحزن دايما​
> 
> مش عارفه ليه كده وكنت دايما احاول اخفف عنهم​
> لكن كأني مش بعمل اي حاجه هههههههههههه​
> ...





:download:

وجود انسانة اية بالرقة مثلك 
بجانب اى حد 

ثقى انة بركة ونعمة لهم 


مشاركاتك الموضوع دة ابدع من الموضوع نفسة 


تابعى معى بجد روزى 
وشاركينا بجد بتجربتك الانسانية الرقيقة


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا كمان مر علي ناس كتير *​
> 
> *مش عارفه بس بحس ان كل الناس اللي عرفتهم بحياتي بيحملو اسلوب وصفات مختلفه عن بعض*​
> *بس هبتدي بنوع من الناس بنظري هو فعلا مشكله *​
> ...


 


:download:

دة مش ازدواج شخصية 

برايى دى شخصيات هوائية 

الحمد للة انا مائية لانى برج الدلو 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا التعامل مع الهوائيين ومتذبذبى الراى بيكون من اصعب ما يكون 


بس عارفة غاليتى

انا اكتشفت نقطة 

ان فية ناس فعلا لا تعرف تكون راى 
ونحن نظلمهم حين نحاسبهم بلا رحمة 



دايما مشاركاتك انتظرها غاليتى 


اتمنى متابعتك واثرائنا بمشاركاتك الجميلة بسم الصليب


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وجود انسانة اية بالرقة مثلك
> بجانب اى حد
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي بجد يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل

اللي مش استحقه وربنا يعوضك

وانا بالفعل متابعه الموضوع

وكل ما افتكر هاجي احكي ههههههههه واصدعكم بقي معلش​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

وفي بقي اخطر نوع من الناس

اللي تعمل بتحبك ومخلصه ليكي وهي اساسا ماتعرفش معني الحب

وكلمه حب دي مش موجوده خالص في حياتها

لكن بيحاولوا  انهم يحسسوكي بمدي حبهم وتقديرهم ليكي بس للاسف بيبانوا سريعا وبيفشلوا بكل الطرق​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وفي بقي اخطر نوع من الناس​
> 
> اللي تعمل بتحبك ومخلصه ليكي وهي اساسا ماتعرفش معني الحب​
> وكلمه حب دي مش موجوده خالص في حياتها​
> ...





:download:

ايوة وفى البنات بتبقى اكثر من الاولاد 

عارفة روزى 

بنوتة صديقتى من الكنيسة 

حبوبة من الكل 


اتخطبت الشهر اللى فات 

لشاب ممتاز اعرفة كان مطمع شابات الكنيسة كلهم 

لا تتخيلى كم الغيرة والحسد والكلام البايخ اللى سمعتة صديقتى 

قالت لى وهية بتعيط فى حضنى 

لم اتخيل ان دول فى يوم كانوا اصحابى 


حقيقى 
المعاملة مع 20 راجل 
ولا 2 ستات مع بعض 

خنقة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ايوة وفى البنات بتبقى اكثر من الاولاد
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه صح كده صدقيني

زي ما قولتلك مش بيحاولوا يخبوا اللي جواهم كتير

يعني يتظاهروا بالحب والحنيه وفي اول موقف بيبانوا بقي وتبان بشاعة ما بداخلهم ويبان عكس الحب اللي كانوا بيتظاهروا بيه

بجد ربنا يرحمنا من الناس دول​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2010)

*انا مر علي انواع كتيرة من الناس و لكن اكثرهم هما نوعين :

1. ناس مصلحة !! 
2. ناس بتزعل على الفاضي و المليان بسبب او من دون سبب !! 

مرررررررررررسي على الموضوع المميز كالعادة  ​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

تعاملت مع ناس رومانسية 

قمة بالرقة والاخلاق 

رغم حساسيتى الصعيدية 
ومحاذيرى الواضحة 
وعدم تصديقى الرومانسيين 
لواقعيتى المريرة 


لكن بصراحة 

حرير مشاعرهم اااااااااسر وجميل 
اتفرج عليهم 
واخاف من الاقتراب منهم 

اشعر انة بسكويت يمكن ان تكسرة صراحتى 
او كريم ممكن يذوب امام واقعيتى 


اتفرج عليهم واستمتع جدا بهم 

لكن من بعيد لبعيد 

ليس خوفا منهم انما خوفا عليهم 


كمان 

الرومانسيين احيانا يكونوا الى حد ما مبالغين 
بما يفقدهم كثير من المصداقية


----------



## besm alslib (13 أغسطس 2010)

*نوع من الناس المميزين جدا ( حماتي )*

*بجد كلمة طيبه بتكون قليله عليهم بيكونو قمه في الرقه والاحساس والذوق *

*محبوبين من كل الناس عمرهم ميتكلمو على غيرهم التعامل معاهم من احلى ما يكون*

*تتعاملي معاهم وانتي مرتاحه لا وانتي فرحانه لان كلمة الحق هي اللي بيقولوها ومؤمنين فيها حتى لو على حساب اقرب الناس ليهم *

*يعني مش ممكن يظلمو حد عشان نفسهم لو مهما يكون *

*اقدر اختصر واقول ان النوع ده من الناس اللي بيتقال عليه *

*(( حتى عدوهم بيحبهم ))*
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *انا مر علي انواع كتيرة من الناس و لكن اكثرهم هما نوعين :​*
> 
> *1. ناس مصلحة !! *
> *2. ناس بتزعل على الفاضي و المليان بسبب او من دون سبب !! *​
> ...


 


:download:

رد روز 

لازم اقولك على مشاعرى ناحية الموضوع دة 



عارفة مشاعر على بابا 
لما دخل مغارة المجوهرات 

دهب 
ياقوت 

مرجان 

احمدك يا رب 

اهة مشاركات الموضوع دة 

فعلا 

ثروة من الخبرة الانسانية الراقية 

راى بمنتهى الابداع رد روز 



*1. ناس مصلحة !! *
*2. ناس بتزعل على الفاضي و المليان بسبب او من دون سبب !! *
​
بس بتوع المصالح دول نفسى تلفظهم توماتيكى 

لانى حين اكتشفهم اشعر ان اى مشاعر عندهم 
لن تلقى تقدير حقيقى 
واشعر انهم متقلبون تبعا لمصلحتهم 


شكرا رد روز 
وتابعى اشراكنا بدررك الفريدة يا جميلة ​​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *نوع من الناس المميزين جدا ( حماتي )*​
> 
> *بجد كلمة طيبه بتكون قليله عليهم بيكونو قمه في الرقه والاحساس والذوق *​
> *محبوبين من كل الناس عمرهم ميتكلمو على غيرهم التعامل معاهم من احلى ما يكون*​
> ...


 

:download:

طيب يا ستى ما تسلفيها لى شوية 

بدل مارى منيب اللى موريانى الويل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أغسطس 2010)

انا بقي هتكلم عن نوع تاني من الناس الي بيمرو علينا
الناس الي بيدو من غير ما ينتظرو مقابل 
الي يحب من القلب من غير مقابل الي يصدق من غير مقابل
اهم الناس دول مامتي بجد تعبيت معنا كلنا كتير 
استحمليت الي اي رجل لا يقدر استحماله 
هي ديه الانسانه الوحيده الي لسه بحس بلطيبه في قلبها طيبه بمعني الكلمه 
مهما حدث لها من اي شخص كان مش بتشيل في قلبها وبتسامح من القلب
ميرسي بجد ايمي انك سمحتيلي اشكر احب حد ليا في الدنيا 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا مامتي​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> رد روز
> 
> ...



*صدقيني يا اسميشال حاجة بتزعل قوي  
لما تبصي و تلاقي اللي حواليكي كده 

احنا في زمن ما فيه صاحب مخلص.. للاسف الشديد ​​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا بقي هتكلم عن نوع تاني من الناس الي بيمرو علينا​
> الناس الي بيدو من غير ما ينتظرو مقابل
> الي يحب من القلب من غير مقابل الي يصدق من غير مقابل
> اهم الناس دول مامتي بجد تعبيت معنا كلنا كتير
> ...


 

:download:

اللة على الجمال 

مامتى كانت زيها 

الناس اللى يتعطى تصدق تخدم 
من غير مقابل 

دى من اروع الناس 

عارفة جوفانى 
بحياتى 3 صديقات من الطفولة 
بكنيستى 
من النوع دة 

دول بتمسك بيهم جدا 

دول المعتى اللى باقى للانسانية بنظرى 

مشاركة اروع من الروعة جوفانى 
تابعى معى غاليتى 
واصقلينا بجميل خبرتك يا جميلة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أغسطس 2010)

*الناس اللى مروا بحياتى بقى ..
معظم شخصيات محترمة وأنا بعتز بيهم جدا
وسعيدة وفخورة بمعرفتهم
والقليل انا مش هعتبرهم مروا بحياتى من الأصل 
لان الناس الحلوة هى بس اللى متتنساش 30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

اتعاملت كمان مع نااااااااااااس

دمهم خفيف جدا ويتحبوا بسرعه رهيبه

بجد دول تحسي وانتي معاهم ان الدنياااااااااا لسه بخير​


----------



## besm alslib (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طيب يا ستى ما تسلفيها لى شوية
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص هسلفهالك شهر زمان *

*ولا اقولك اد ما انتي عايزه كده كده هي بعيد عني *

*بس بجد لو عرفتيها انتي كمان هتحبيها كتير لان كل اللي بيعرفوها بيحبوها*​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اللة على الجمال
> 
> ...



ميرسي حبيبتي علي المجمله الجميله 
بس بجد انا لما بشوف مامتي بحس ان الناس ديه مش موجود زيها 
بس خير اني عرفت ان فيه لسه ناس بخيرهم زيها 
اصل انا لو هتكلم عن مامتي مش هيكفيني صفحات المنتدي كله 
بجد مثل للام الي شالت الهم بدري من غير ما تشتيكي ولا تحسس بناتها (بما ان مفيش ولد)
اني في اي حاجه نقصه حتي لو كان اعباء الحياه اكتر من مقدرتها محسناش بكده غير لما كبرنا وبقي لينا اولاد وحملين المسؤليه 
بجد كان فوق الاحتمال ربنا يديها الصحه ويخليها ليا


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *صدقيني يا اسميشال حاجة بتزعل قوي  ​​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:

معاكى* رد روز* 
بس المخلص فى الزمن الاسود دة 
بيبان وبيتلالا وبيكون اغلى قيمة اعمق اثرا 

كالمعدن النفيس 

كنقطة شديدة النقاء والصفاء والوضوح والبياض وسط صفحة حالكة السواد 
صدقينى 
بصلى كتير 
قبل ما ادخل احد بصداقتى 

لان جرح الصديق اعمق مليون مرة من طعنات العدو 


كمان 
التحفظ والانتقاء بقى ضرورة


----------



## besm alslib (13 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي علي المجمله الجميله
> بس بجد انا لما بشوف مامتي بحس ان الناس ديه مش موجود زيها
> بس خير اني عرفت ان فيه لسه ناس بخيرهم زيها
> اصل انا لو هتكلم عن مامتي مش هيكفيني صفحات المنتدي كله
> ...



*الله يخليلك امك حبيبتي ويخليكم الها ويطول بعمرها ويسعدها *

*وتعيشو وتعوضوها على تعبها*

* والله يمنحكم ويمنحها ايام كلها سعاده *

​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *الله يخليلك امك حبيبتي ويخليكم الها ويطول بعمرها ويسعدها *
> 
> *وتعيشو وتعوضوها على تعبها*
> 
> ...



ميرسي حبيبتي علي كلامك
الرب يعوض  تعب محبتك


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أغسطس 2010)

نوع تاني من الناس هم الاصدقاء
او بمعني اصح الي كونا فكرنهم اصدقاء
يعني الواحد ما بيصدق يلقي صديق كويس في الايام ديه 
بس حاجه وحشه اوي انه بعد فتره كبيره  من الصداقه والعشره تحس انك كل حاجه بتروح منك 
يعني ولا كان في صداقه ولا حاجه كان في مصلحه بس مستخبيه تحت قناع الصدقه
تحس ان الدنيا مش فيها خير​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الناس اللى مروا بحياتى بقى ..*
> 
> *معظم شخصيات محترمة وأنا بعتز بيهم جدا*
> *وسعيدة وفخورة بمعرفتهم*
> ...


 


:download:

بمنتهى الجمال  كوبتك عسولة 

*والقليل انا مش هعتبرهم مروا بحياتى من الأصل*

فعلا عدم تذكر الشر نعمة وموهبة 

وراحة للاعصاب 

مشاركة عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 
من احلى 

كوبتك عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة فيكى يا اسكندرية 
يا بختك يا هابى بعسولتك الحلوة 

ربنا يخليها ويفرحك بيها بجد


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اتعاملت كمان مع نااااااااااااس​
> 
> دمهم خفيف جدا ويتحبوا بسرعه رهيبه​
> 
> بجد دول تحسي وانتي معاهم ان الدنياااااااااا لسه بخير​





:download:

خصوصا لو روحانين ويعرفوا ربنا بجد 
وصادقين يا روزى 

لان كتير خفة الدم والكاريزما بتخدع


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص هسلفهالك شهر زمان *​
> *ولا اقولك اد ما انتي عايزه كده كده هي بعيد عني *​
> *بس بجد لو عرفتيها انتي كمان هتحبيها كتير لان كل اللي بيعرفوها بيحبوها*​


 


:download:

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

يا ماما 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الاقتباس لازم يكون كامل 
انا شربت المقلب 20 سنة 
يبقى اقتبس حماتك الملاك 
20 سنة 



هديكى اللى عندى بابنها هدية 


2 بسعر واحد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن اعمل بدل مع اي حد فيكو يمكن تكون احسن من الي عندي 
اجرب وحده تانيه يمكن القي في احسن 
ولو ملقتش يبقي اشكر ربنا عليها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ممكن اعمل بدل مع اي حد فيكو يمكن تكون احسن من الي عندي
> 
> اجرب وحده تانيه يمكن القي في احسن
> 
> ولو ملقتش يبقي اشكر ربنا عليها هههههههههههههه​


 

:download:


اوكازيون   خديها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى عندى هتخليكى تشكرى ربنا على اللى عندك 
ومش هتبادليها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

مر بحياتى ناس بسطاء 
الحياة معهم كول وايزى فعلا 
اتعجب من تبسيطهم كل الامور 
احيانا 
التعامل معهم يكون يوجا لعقلى المشدود بالتفكير على طول 

ومعهم ارى الامور بسيطة وجميلة 
واشعر بالخجل امام بساطتهم ونقاءهم 
واشتهى ان اخذ منهم ولو قليل من تلك البساطة المحببة 
الحقيقية غير المفتعلة


----------



## red_pansy (14 أغسطس 2010)

بصى انا قابلت ناااااااااااااس كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر 

وفى ناس حطمونى وفى ناس كنت بساعدهم وبيساعدونى 

وفى ناس كانوا قدامى حلوين ومن ورايا بيتكلموا عليا 

وفى ناس كانو بيعرفونى عشان مصلحة معينة ولما بتخلص ولا بيعبرونى 

وفى ناااااااس حبونى اوى بس كانت نتيجة الحب دا انهم باعونى بالساهل 

وفى ناس بينصحونى وبيحبوا انى ارغى معاهم واحكيلهم

يوووووووووووووووووووووة هاقولك اية ولا اييييييييييييييييييية 

من كتر اللى اتعاملت معاهم وكل واحد شكل ونوع كنت قربت اكرة نفسى ياختىىىىىىى لان الاغلب بجد تحسى انهم ناس حبوكى اوى وفجاة تلاقيهم اتقلبوا عليكى اووووووووووى 

ومن كتر عياطى خلصت كل المناديل اهىء اهىء واااااااااااااااااااااااااااع هههههههههههههههههه

بس حقيقى جاتلى اوقات حبيت اعامل الناس بقسوة 

بس معرفتش بجد وعشان كدة كل شوية باخد فوق راسى منهم وبتعب 

لكن مهما كان مش هاغير شخصيتى 

اللى هى تخلى اى واحد يزهق بسرعة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> بصى انا قابلت ناااااااااااااس كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر ​
> وفى ناس حطمونى وفى ناس كنت بساعدهم وبيساعدونى ​
> وفى ناس كانوا قدامى حلوين ومن ورايا بيتكلموا عليا ​
> وفى ناس كانو بيعرفونى عشان مصلحة معينة ولما بتخلص ولا بيعبرونى ​
> ...


 


:download:

اللة بانورما كاملة لكل انواع البشر 

بصى حبيبتى 

لى راى شخصى 

لا افرضة ولا ادين من يرفضة 

ان المعاملات الانسانية نوع من الكنوز 
ومجال كامل لتعديل الشخصية وتهذيب النفس 
واى تعاملات بين البشر بالسلب او بالايجاب 
ومهما كانت قساوتها 


هى تجارب فريدة لا نحتقرها او نستاء منها بل نتعلم وبجد 


تحياتى رد بانسية 
وانا فعلا شايفاكى شخصية حيوية وحبوبة 
ومش هزهق منك ابدا


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ماشي يا ستي موافقه بس بشرط *

*ما دام انتي هتديني الاتنين بواحد فانتي كمان تاخدي الحكومه عندي مع حماتي *

*يومين بس ونفسي اشوفك بعدها هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ماشي يا ستي موافقه بس بشرط *​
> *ما دام انتي هتديني الاتنين بواحد فانتي كمان تاخدي الحكومه عندي مع حماتي *​
> *يومين بس ونفسي اشوفك بعدها هههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

ما انتى هتشوفينى 

فى القسم وصفحات الجرايد وممكن بالفضائيات 

وقوع ملكة الاكياس السوداء وسكينها الشهير 

تكيس  احمممم هدية بابا نويل لصديقتها الغالية الشهيرة ب بسم الصليب 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ناقصة هية 
احنا بنصفى 
مش بنجيب احمممممممممم بزيادة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

دعابة مصرى فاهمانى يا سورية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا اترجم اكتر المانى


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ما انتى هتشوفينى
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*من يومين وكده امال لو 15 سنه هتعملي ايه هههههههههههههههه*

*واكيد فاهمه كل الكلام بعدين هو ده كلام ميتفهمش هههههههههه*

*بس عجبتني كتيرررر اوي حكاية بابانويل تصدقي فكره حلوة هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *من يومين وكده امال لو 15 سنه هتعملي ايه هههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 


:download:


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

يا ماما 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

هنا خدمة 
اخدمينى واخدمك 

يعنى نخلص على التنين يا ريا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

البرتقال وصل 

شكلنا  حد برتقال 
هيخلص علينا احنا التنين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس انا بخاف من الدم وااااااااء *

*تعرفي نستعمل الزرنيخ خلاص ولا يهمك*

*اعتمدي بس انتي و هشتغلك بابا نويل انا كمان هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس انا بخاف من الدم وااااااااء *​
> *تعرفي نستعمل الزرنيخ خلاص ولا يهمك*​
> *اعتمدي بس انتي و هشتغلك بابا نويل انا كمان هههههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

حلو الزرنيخ 

بس عاوزين شوب كبير 

يعنى لا يقل عن 5 لتر للنفر يا ريا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه




بقول علشان العدراء بقى 
نسامحهم وعوضنا على اللة يا ريا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2010)

مر على حياتى 
بشر كالنسمة 
كالحلم فى ليلة صيف 
هم بلسم يهدى اى جرح 
وعلاج وصلاة وتسبحة تقرائها فى تعاملك معهم 


مهما كان حجم جراحك هم قادرون على احتوائها ودوائها 

اكيد 
اقصد اب اعترافى القديس


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> حلو الزرنيخ
> 
> ...




*لالالا بقى كده تعشميني وتخلي بيا ههههههههههه*

*خلاص هنعفو عنهم بس على الله يطمر*

* بس على كده معودتيش عايزا حماتي ولا ايه هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

*نوع من الناس صعب جداااا ( اخوي )

**ناس ذوق جدااااا ومن اطيب ما يكون بيفضلو الكل على نفسهم *

*مشكلتهم الصراحه المبالغ فيها ومعندهمش القدره على المجامله *

*اللي حواليهم بيرفضوهم بسبب صدقهم ونقاوتهم لان ده مش وقتهم ولا زمنهم*

*بيخسرو كتير لان مش قادرين يكونو غير نفسهم ميعرفوش يكدبو ولا يخدعو *

*بس بنفس الوقت ميقدروش يكسبو الناس ليهم لان الكلمه الحلوة مش بيقدرو يقولوها الا لو حسوها بجد*
​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 أغسطس 2010)

انا بقى دخلت علشان عجبنى الموضوع اوووووووى​ 
اصل انا تعبت اوى من كل اللى حولي مهما تعمل مع الناس مش بيقدروا المعاملة دى​ 
ومش بتلاقى نفس المعاملة بتاعتك​ 
وساعات كتير بقول لماما لية طلعتينا كدة مش عارفة اتعامل مع اللى حولى​ 
الناس اللي بتبيع بسرعه يعني مهما تعمل معاهم يبعوك بسرعة جداااااااااااا​ 
لكن بقى فى انسانة بحبها اوى ومش عارفة اقول عليها اية هى توأم روحى​ 
بجد مشوفتش فى طيبتها وحنيتها مش معايا انا بس لكن مع كل الناس​ 
ومش بتستنى حاجة من حد ولا حتى المعاملة هى ماجو حبيبة قلبى احن انسانة فى الدنيا طبعا بعد مامتى​ 
وهى لما تكون زعلانة انا بحس بيها واكلمها اقولها مالك تقولى مين قالك انتى حسيتى بيا اقولها مش توأم روحى ههههههههههه​ 
موضوع بجد جميل جداااااا وبشكرك asmicheal على الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## red_pansy (14 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اللة بانورما كاملة لكل انواع البشر
> 
> ...


*اة كاملة خالص وممكن نعملها فيلم هندى عشان الافلام الهندى شايفاها قلت اليومين دول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد معاكى حق الواحد بياخد خبرة من التعامل دا وبيبقى لما يشوف اى شخصية ممكن يعرفها بسرعة ويعرف يتعامل معاها

يعنى مزهقتيش خالص مالص بالص جواب نهائى ولا تستعينى بصديق ؟هههههههههههههههههههه :t30:

ربنا يخليكى ليا ياسكرررررر 

ميرسى لمحبتك *
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

مروا بحياتي ناس في منتهي الرقة والجمال

وجدعان جدا جدا

بجد سعدت جدا بمعرفتهم اوي​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> انا بقى دخلت علشان عجبنى الموضوع اوووووووى​
> 
> اصل انا تعبت اوى من كل اللى حولي مهما تعمل مع الناس مش بيقدروا المعاملة دى​
> ومش بتلاقى نفس المعاملة بتاعتك​
> ...


 


:download:

العيب مش فى معاملتك الحلوة الصادقة الامينة 

خادمة رب المجد 

العيب فى لؤمهم فى استقبالها 


الناس اللى بتبيع لا تستاهل زعل عليها 
انما شكر لربنا انة كشفهم ليكى 


لانهم استهلاك وقت ومشاعر بلا جدوى 

وخسارتهم اكبر مكسب 

لكن بدون كراهية 

فقط حذر وتجنب 


ماجو لم اتعامل معها اكيد شخصية جميلة لانى اثق باختياراتك 
وارائك التى تعجبنى كثيرا خادمة رب المجد 

لا تندمى ابدا على الصح 

الندم على الخطا فقط 

ودائما ما يهذبنى اب اعترافى القديس 
بان اقلد نقطة جميلة فى اللة لة كل المجد 
ان احب الخاطى واكرة الخطية 


شكرا لرقتك ومجاملتك الجميلة خادمة رب المجد


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *اة كاملة خالص وممكن نعملها فيلم هندى عشان الافلام الهندى شايفاها قلت اليومين دول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بجد معاكى حق الواحد بياخد خبرة من التعامل دا وبيبقى لما يشوف اى شخصية ممكن يعرفها بسرعة ويعرف يتعامل معاها*​
> *يعنى مزهقتيش خالص مالص بالص جواب نهائى ولا تستعينى بصديق ؟هههههههههههههههههههه :t30:*​
> ...


 

:download:

لالالا مش زهقانة 
ومش هستعين بصديق 
لانك من الناس اللى بحبهم هنا وبانتظر اراائهم 


ازيك بجى 

رد بانسية


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مروا بحياتي ناس في منتهي الرقة والجمال​
> 
> وجدعان جدا جدا​
> 
> بجد سعدت جدا بمعرفتهم اوي​


 

:download:

بحب الناس الجدعة الصادقة 

لا تتخيلى تقريبا كل المقربين لى منهم 

خصوصا 
واحدة كدة رقيقة موت 
ولا تزعل حد 
وتنقى كلامها بميزان الدهب 

اسمها 









اسمها 














اسمها 












*روزى*


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

مر على حياتى 

ناس مجاملين لدرجة النفاق 
لا ارتاح لمجلسهم 
ولا استطيع ان احدد درجة صدقهم 


لان المجاملة بزيادة تقلقنى 

اشعر ان ورائها غرض ما او مصلحة 

ولا احب انواع المداهنات التى تصل للنفاق


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

مر بحياتى 
ناس تعيش اللحظة بغض النظر على عواقبها 
لا تتحمل نتيجة افعالها 
وحين تواجة تلك الفئة اما تتهرب اما تبرر

وتجد امامك شخصية هلامية لا تعرف ماذا تريد ولا تعى ما تفعل بالكامل 

تلك الفئة اصلى لها لكن اتجنبها 


لئلا يصبح ما بيننا لوم وعتاب وربما كلمة 
مالك فيما يخصنى 
مع ان ما يخصة تحل توابعة على الكل 
وعلية وطبعا لا يعى كيف يتحمل مسئولية  افعالة وعواقب تصرفاتة 

وكتر الكلام ايضا سيعرضك انك ستكون كمهذار فى عيوتهم


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مر بحياتى ناس هوايتها الاستفزاز 
ومضمونها التفاهة 

وغالبا اسلوب حوارها متدنى 

عادة لا استسيغ تلك النوعية

 والفظها توماتيكى

 بتجنب التعامل معها الا باضيق الحدود


----------

